# How Key is Homecourt?



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I just read this quote from Porter on ESPN's Bucks page ...


> <b>"We want to try to get in that four spot. That would give us a chance to get four home games. I told the guys, 'It doesn't guarantee you a series win, but it guarantees you four games at home, and we're pretty good at home.' "</b>
> 
> <i>-- Coach Terry Porter, in the Milwaukee Journal Sentinel, on the Bucks' quest to get the No. 4 position in the Eastern Conference playoffs. The Bucks have won 23 of their first 31 home games this season.</i>


... and it got me thinking about what difference homecourt would mean for the Bucks in the playoffs. You have a 24-9 (72%) record at home and a 10-22 record on the road (31%) -- that's a pretty major difference. Right now they're a 1/2 game behind the Hornets for that spot, so it is very attainable for them. Is getting homecourt, at least for the first round, the key for the Bucks advancing in the playoffs? Or am I just reading too much into the large gap between home and road winning percentage?


----------



## sportsfan (Jan 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> Is getting homecourt, at least for the first round, the key for the Bucks advancing in the playoffs? Or am I just reading too much into the large gap between home and road winning percentage?


I think in the Buck's case homecourt is everything. IMO, if they're the 5 (or 6) it'll be one round and out **. They are just too inconsistent, look at the last 2 or 3 road games as perfect 
examples.

** (this is assuming Baron Davis is back and at least somewhat healthy once the playoffs start)


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

I think they need to get home court advantage but if they don't I think they could still get past the 1st round.


----------



## sportsfan (Jan 25, 2004)

If it winds up with us 4 and the Hornets 5 I could see us advancing, but it'll be a dogfight all the way. Beyond that I have no idea since I don't know how the bracketing will play out.
Getting a little ahead of myself, huh? :laugh:


----------



## alex (Jan 7, 2003)

The Bucks need homecourt to advance. They simply seem to have a mental block on the road. Kinda to bad . . . but a four seed would make the Buck's second round chances much better.


----------



## alex (Jan 7, 2003)

The Bucks need homecourt to advance. They simply seem to have a mental block on the road. Kinda to bad . . . but a four seed would make the Buck's second round chances much better.


----------



## alex (Jan 7, 2003)

The Bucks need homecourt to advance. They simply seem to have a mental block on the road. Kinda to bad . . . but a four seed would make the Buck's second round chances much better.


----------



## alex (Jan 7, 2003)

The Bucks need homecourt to advance. They simply seem to have a mental block on the road. Kinda to bad . . . but a four seed would make the Buck's second round chances much better.


----------



## alex (Jan 7, 2003)

The Bucks need homecourt to advance. They simply seem to have a mental block on the road. Kinda to bad . . . but a four seed would make the Buck's second round chances much better.


----------



## Flea (Mar 29, 2004)

In the east it's anyones game. I dont think it matters. :yes:


----------



## Trip (Mar 25, 2004)

Against New Orleans, home court doesn't matter for the Bucks. The Hornets are pretty good on the road.


----------



## Flea (Mar 29, 2004)

Either way... ITS THE EAST!


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

Against the Hornets, I don't think it matters. Against the Heat, the Bucks want homecourt advantage. The Bucks also don't want to be knocked into 6th place to play the Pistons in the 1st round.


----------

